# Ubuntu und Windows 8.1, genau Anleitung erforderlich



## Blechkiste (10. Juni 2014)

Hey PCGH-Community,
 Zunächst meine Hardware:

 ASRock Z87 Pro3
 I5 4670K
 MSI 7970
 Festplatten: 1xSamsung 840 EVO 120GB; 1xCrucial M500 240GB; 1 WD Blue 500GB

 Nun zu meiner Frage, ich möchte auf der Samsung ein Windows 8.1 installieren und auf der Crucial ein Ubuntu. Die WD soll alle Daten beherbergen. Beide Systeme werden komplett neu installiert. Das System soll vor dem Booten die Auswahl zwischen den beiden Systemen ermöglichen (am liebsten über das Linux).  
 Ich möchte dass Windows nur in Ausnahmefällen nutzen. Diese sind ein spezielle Minecraft Mod (Age of Minecraft), welche einen eigenen Launcher nutzt, der momentan nur unter Windows funktioniert und evt. Spiele, die auch nicht sinnvoll mit WINE funktionieren.
 Backups von beiden OS sollen auf jeweils eine extern angebundene SATA-Platte erfolgen. Die Daten auf der HDD sollen mit einer USB 3.0 HDD synchron gehalten werden.  
 Nun zu den Problemen.  


Welches Deiteisystem soll ich für die jeweiligen Speichermedian wählen?
 

Ich würde gerne beide OS's im UEFI Modus installieren, sind dort Probleme mit Ubuntu zu erwarten? Wenn ja, welche und wie kann man sie umgehen?
 

Welche Einstellung bezüglich AHCI-Modus, Raid-Modus etc. sind vorzunehmen?
 

In welcher Reihenfolge sind die Betriebssysteme zu installieren?
 

Ist bei der Kombination SSD-Ubuntu noch etwas zu beachten/einzustellen? Alignment, Trimm, etc.?
 
 Bezüglich der Backups:


Windows mit Boardmitteln, was ist zu beachten bzw. ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?
 

Wie mache ich dass mit Ubuntu am sinnvollsten und wie halte ich über Ubuntu die Daten-HDD und die USB-Platte synchron?
 
 Ich möchte langsam auf Linux umsteigen und versuche daher, dass Windows immer weniger zu nutzen. In wie weit dass möglich sein wird, wird die Zeit zeigen.

 PS:
 Bitte alle Antworten mit einer kleinen Erklärung, warum gerade diese Option gewählt wurde. Ich würde gerne die Ergebnisse nachvollziehen können und nicht einfach nur als Antwort, „Weils besser ist“ oder „ich mach das so“ erhalten.
 Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass die Frage recht umfangreich ist. Es muss also nicht jeder auf alle Punkte eingehen.

 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe bereits im Vorraus.


----------



## maikeru (10. Juni 2014)

Welches Deiteisystem soll ich für die jeweiligen Speichermedian wählen? für Windows ntfs / Ubuntu entweder ext4 (erprobt) oder btrfs (relativ neu, snapshot funktion)

Ich würde gerne beide OS's im UEFI Modus installieren, sind dort Probleme mit Ubuntu zu erwarten? Wenn ja, welche und wie kann man sie umgehen? sollte keine Probleme machen. evtl musst secureboot deaktivieren.

Welche Einstellung bezüglich AHCI-Modus, Raid-Modus etc. sind vorzunehmen? AHCI wird im Bios aktiviert die OS sollten keine weitere Konfigurationen benötigen. Raid hast du nicht also auch nix einstellen.

In welcher Reihenfolge sind die Betriebssysteme zu installieren? Erst W8 danach Ubuntu da der Bootloader von Win ubuntu nicht erkennt, umgekehrt schon.

Ist bei der Kombination SSD-Ubuntu noch etwas zu beachten/einzustellen? Alignment, Trimm, etc.? sollte nach dem Installieren fertig eingerichtet sein, um die parameter zu prüfen oder anzupassen kannst du die Datei /etc/fstab editieren. 

Windows mit Boardmitteln, was ist zu beachten bzw. ist es überhaupt sinnvoll? keine Ahnung ( habe für Windows immer Paragon verwendet.)

Wie mache ich dass mit Ubuntu am sinnvollsten und wie halte ich über Ubuntu die Daten-HDD und die USB-Platte synchron? mögliche Anwendungen sind rsync, Bittorrentsync oder syncit. Einfach dazu einlesen


----------



## VikingGe (10. Juni 2014)

> Welches Deiteisystem soll ich für die jeweiligen Speichermedian wählen?


Bei Windows ist die Auswahl ja recht eingeschränkt, unter Linux ist derzeit ext4 das Maß aller Dinge. Zumindest auf Festplatten. Ob es bei SSDs was besseres gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber da kann man prinzipiell auch ext4 einsetzen - sollte man dann aber mit noatime mounten.



> Ich würde gerne beide OS's im UEFI Modus installieren, sind dort Probleme mit Ubuntu zu erwarten?


Linux funktioniert prinzipiell ohne SecureBoot problemlos mit UEFI, allerdings muss das Board mitspielen - mehr dazu weiter unten.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie das unter Ubuntu bei der Installation läuft. Ich hab mein Arch Linux nach einem Festplattenwechsel nachträglich auf UEFI-Boot umgestellt, das war von Hand relativ fummelig.



> In welcher Reihenfolge sind die Betriebssysteme zu installieren?


Das ist im UEFI-Modus fast egal, da du jederzeit das zu bootende Betriebssystem über das Bootmenü vom Mainboard auswählen kannst und auch den Standard ändern kannst. Zumindest in der Theorie.
Praktisch auch auf meinem Asus M5A97 - beim AsRock H87 Pro4 oder sowas meines Vaters geht das aber fürchterlich in die Hose, was regelmäßig dafür sorgt, der GRUB-Eintrag für Linux fehlt und das System nicht mehr gestartet werden kann, spätestens nach einem Firmware-Update sind die Einträge gleich alle auf einmal weg. Da du ein ähnliches Board hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch dieselben Firmware-Probleme hast, deswegen *rate ich davon ab*, ein Dual Boot-System mit UEFI-Boot einzurichten.

Falls du dir das dennoch antun willst, würde ich zunächst mit Linux die Platten vorformatieren, insbesondere a) für die Partitionstabelle und b) um die EFI-Partition zu bestimmen - sonst tauchen fröhlich nachher irgendwo irgendwelche Partitionen auf, die Windows während der Installation ungefragt erstellt, und niemand weiß so recht, wofür die eigentlich gut sind.
Dann erst Windows auf die vorgegebenen Partitionen installieren und zum Schluss das Linux hinterher. Das installiert dann gleich einen eigenen Bootloader mit, der dann auch schon automatisch Windows finden und hinzufügen sollte - damit wird der Weg über das Board-eigene Bootmenü überflüssig. Vorausgesetzt, das funktioniert überhaupt.



> Ist bei der Kombination SSD-Ubuntu noch etwas zu beachten/einzustellen? Alignment, Trimm, etc.?


Softwareseitig nur beim Partitionieren darauf achten, dass alles richtig aligned ist, denke ich. Aber mangels SSD: Keine Ahnung.



> Windows mit Boardmitteln, was ist zu beachten bzw. ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?


Kommt drauf an, was du brauchst - wenn du nur persönliche Daten sichern willst, würde ich das gar nicht erst unter Windows versuchen. Linux selbst hat zwar keinen NTFS-Support und auch ntfs-3g beherrscht nicht alle Features, aber inzwischen werden dort sogar Links unterstützt und für normale Dateien reicht das sowieso. Ansonsten: Mangels Windows-Erfahrung wiedermal keine Ahnung.



> Wie mache ich dass mit Ubuntu am sinnvollsten und wie halte ich über Ubuntu die Daten-HDD und die USB-Platte synchron?


Fürs Synchronisieren gibt es unter Linux ungefähr eine Million Möglichkeiten - man könnte Unison verwenden, das ist sehr einfach und schnell zu bedienen und deckt zumindest meine Bedürfnisse ab, mächtiger geht es dann mit rsync und falls du das ganze in Echtzeit machen willst, findet sich sicherlich auch irgendeine Lösung. Im Zweifel ein Software-RAID mit einem virtuellen Dateisystem auf der USB3-Platte. Letzteres halte ich aber für wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Kotor (10. Juni 2014)

Blechkiste schrieb:


> .... Festplatten: 1xSamsung 840 EVO 120GB; 1xCrucial M500 240GB; 1 WD Blue 500GB....
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, ich möchte auf der Samsung ein Windows 8.1 installieren und auf der Crucial ein Ubuntu. Die WD soll alle Daten beherbergen. Beide Systeme werden komplett neu installiert. Das System soll vor dem Booten die Auswahl zwischen den beiden Systemen ermöglichen (am liebsten über das Linux).



Hi,

ich denke dies wäre der 1ste Punkt zu klären.
Wenn du im Bios die Bootreihenfolge zw. Samsung und SSD wechselt, hast du deinen manuellen BootManager.

DualBoot findet immer auf einer Platte statt. (Grub) -> Windows/Ubuntu Auswahl 
Hier korrigiert mich bitte !!!

Ich betreibe Win8.1 und habe "Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager" laufen ...virtuelles Ubuntu, Windows Server, usw ... 

grüße
kotor


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

Ich mach bei mir die Bootauswahl auch lieber über das UEFI.
Mit dem GRUB oder anderen Bootmanagern hab ich immer die Angst alles zu verhunzen.


----------



## Jimini (10. Juni 2014)

Blechkiste schrieb:


> Welches Deiteisystem soll ich für die jeweiligen Speichermedian wählen?


Da du bei Windows meines Wissens nicht wählen kannst, hier die Empfehlung für Ubuntu: ext4.
Warum? ext4 ist ein mittlerweile ziemlich erprobtes Dateisystem. Es gilt als relativ performant und ziemlich robust, zudem arbeitet es sehr gut mit SSD zusammen. btrfs, welches einige wirklich sehr tolle Features mitbringt, wird immer populärer, ist aber immer noch als experimentell anzusehen. Wenn du absolut auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch zu ext3 greifen, wobei es meines Erachtens keine Gründe hierfür gibt.

Unter Linux kannst du auf beide Systeme zugreifen, also auch auf das Windows-System und deine dort liegenden Daten. Da Windows von Haus aus ext3/ext4/btrfs nicht unterstützt, hast du dort erstmal nur Zugriff auf die Windows-Daten.


> Ich würde gerne beide OS's im UEFI Modus installieren, sind dort Probleme mit Ubuntu zu erwarten? Wenn ja, welche und wie kann man sie umgehen?


Ich musste, als ich vor einem halben Jahr Xubuntu und Windows 7 auf einem System installierte, dort ein bisschen im Bootloader herumfummeln. Das im Voraus abzuchecken ist aber relativ mühsam, weshalb ich dir dazu raten würde, das System einfach mal aufzusetzen und dann weiterzusehen.


> Welche Einstellung bezüglich AHCI-Modus, Raid-Modus etc. sind vorzunehmen?


Wie ansonsten auch üblich, solltest du die Laufwerke im AHCI-Modus betreiben. Den RAID-Modus, welcher meistens einen AHCI-Modus mit entsprechender RAID-Funktionalität darstellst, brauchst du bei diesem Setup nicht.


> In welcher Reihenfolge sind die Betriebssysteme zu installieren?


Zuerst Windows und dann Linux. Der Grund hierfür ist, dass Windows meines Wissens gerne mal rumzickt, wenn es später installiert wird. Der Linux-Bootloader sollte das Windows-System erkennen und dann korrekt einbinden. Wichtig: beide Systeme müssen im UEFI-Modus installiert werden.


> Ist bei der Kombination SSD-Ubuntu noch etwas zu beachten/einzustellen? Alignment, Trimm, etc.?


Die aktuelle Ubuntu-LTS-Version (14.04) löst TRIM wöchentlich aus. Natürlich kannst du das auch von Hand machen, wie etwa hier beschrieben.

Bzgl. Backup: generell gilt die Frage, ob du ein Backup als Image (1:1-Kopie, zeitaufwändig, benötigt so viel Speicherplatz wie belegt ist, Daten sind in der Regel erst nach Wiederherstellung lesbar, ermöglicht aber eine reibungslose Wiederherstellung) oder in Form von Nutzdaten anlegen (benötigt weniger Speicherplatz, ist schnell durchgeführt, einzelne Dateien können gelesen / wiederhergestellt werden) möchtest. Ich empfehle eine Mischung aus beidem: ab und an ein Image anlegen und regelmäßig die Nutzerdaten differenziell sichern. So hast du einmal ein komplettes Backup (dauert lange) und einmal nur die Nutzdaten (geht bei regelmäßigen Backups sehr schnell). Für Image-Backups nutze ich seit Jahren CloneZilla.


> Windows mit Boardmitteln, was ist zu beachten bzw. ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?
> Wie mache ich dass mit Ubuntu am sinnvollsten und wie halte ich über Ubuntu die Daten-HDD und die USB-Platte synchron?


Am besten schaust du für Windows mal nach einem Programm, welches rsync beherrscht. Dieses Protokoll kann Daten differenziell übertragen, also werden nur die Daten gesichert, welche neu hinzugekommen sind oder geändert wurden. Daten, welche auf dem Originaldatenträger nicht mehr vorhanden sind, werden gelöscht.

Ich würde so vorgehen:
1) Ab und an mit CloneZilla ein Image deiner beiden SSD anlegen. Dann hast du schonmal ein komplettes Backup deiner beiden Betriebssysteme.
2) Unter Linux ab und an differenziell den Inhalt deiner Nutzerordner sichern. Dazu kannst du folgendes Skript nehmen:

```
#!/bin/bash
#angeschlossene externe HDD ermitteln
zielverzeichnis=`mount | grep sdc | cut -d ' ' -f3`
#Quellverzeichnisse
windowsdaten=/pfad/zu/deinem/windows-profilordner
linuxdaten=/home/DEIN_NUTZERNAME_UNTER_LINUX

# Sicherungsverzeichnisse erstellen
mkdir -p $zielverzeichnis/Linux_differenziell
mkdir -p $zielverzeichnis/Windows_differenziell

# Sicherungsvorgang
# Linux-Daten
rsync -av --delete $linuxdaten $zielverzeichnis/Linux_differenziell
# Windows-Daten
rsync -av --delete $windowsdaten $zielverzeichnis/Windows_differenziell
```
Das Skript erstellst du wie folgt:
1) das Terminal öffnen
2) _sudo touch /usr/bin/backup_skript
3) _sudo nano /usr/bin/backup_skript
4) Skript hier kopieren
5) _Strg+Shift+V_ (einfügen)
6) in einem zweiten Termin-Fenster mit _echo $HOME_ den Pfad deines Nutzerverzeichnisses herausfinden
7) mit einem Doppelklick auf die Windows-Partition, welche auf deinem Desktop angezeigt wird, diese mounten bzw. einbinden
8) im Terminal mit _mount_ schauen, unter welchem Pfad sie eingebunden ist
9) unter diesem Pfad sollte unter _Dokumente und Einstellungen/Dein_Nutzername_unter_Windows_ dein Windows-Nutzerverzeichnis liegen
10) die beiden Pfade fügst du nun ins Skript ein, so dass die Variablen_ linuxdaten_ und _windowsdaten_ einen korrekten Wert haben
11) _Strg+X_ (verlassen von nano)
12) _J_ oder _Y_ drücken
13) _sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/backupskript_ (das Skript ausführbar machen)

Das Skript kannst du von nun an mit _sudo backupskript_ ausführen. Wichtig: die externe HDD muss dabei als drittes Laufwerk angeschlossen sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Blechkiste (10. Juni 2014)

Zunächst ein mal recht herzlichen Dank für die vielen und teils auch ausführlichen Antworten.
Es sind sehr viele nützliche Dinge dabei.
Jetzt hab ich aber noch mal eine Frage:
Ich  hab mal gelesen, dass Windows 8.1 von selbst (also ohne Modifikation)  nicht komplett herunterfährt und daher nur in eine Art Ruhezustand. Das  soll Probleme machen, wenn beim nächsten Start nicht von der  Windwospartition gebootet wird. Stimmt dass und wenn ja, wie kann ich  das umgehen. 
Ich werde SecureBoot ausschalten müssen und wohl sonst auch alle anderen Boot-Beschleuniger von Windows.

Nachtrag zu den Backups:
Wie bereits vorgeschlagen wollte ich von den SSD's Images haben, die immer wieder nur mit den neusten Änderungen erweiterter/überschrieben werden. Die Nutzdaten sind ja hauptsächlich auf der HDD und sollen mit der USB Platte syncron sein. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dies automatisiert anzustupzen, soblad das USB-Laufwerk verbunden wird?


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

Blechkiste schrieb:


> Ich  hab mal gelesen, dass Windows 8.1 von selbst (also ohne  Modifikation)  nicht komplett herunterfährt und daher nur in eine Art  Ruhezustand. Das  soll Probleme machen, wenn beim nächsten Start nicht  von der  Windwospartition gebootet wird. Stimmt dass und wenn ja, wie  kann ich  das umgehen.


 
Da bekommst du keine Probleme damit, falls du Windows 8 mal in diesen Ruhemodus bekommst, wacht der Rechner beim Einschalten auch wieder im Windows 8 auf.
Du bekommst gar keine Gelegenheit für eine Auswahl, geschweige denn einen Bios-Zugriff.


----------



## Blechkiste (10. Juni 2014)

Dieser Ruhemodus wird durch das normale Herunterfaheren erreicht. Ich bekomme ihn also standartmäßig dahin.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was bei Windows 8.1 Standardmäßig hinterlegt ist, bei mir kommt bei "Herunterfahren" aber auch ein wirkliches Herunterfahren.


----------



## Blechkiste (10. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen. Windows 8 fährt standartmäßig nicht mehr komplett herunter. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es schneller bootet als Win 7. Nur bei einem Neustart wird das System komplett heruntergefahren, wenn man nicht etwas nachhilft.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

Mein Windows 8.1 fährt definitiv komplett runter.
Standardmäßig ohne Änderungen.


----------



## Blechkiste (10. Juni 2014)

Lies mal hier. 1 Minute suche auf Google.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Juni 2014)

Windows 8(.1) wird wirklich nicht richtig heruntergefahren wenn man auf Herunterfahren drückt. Es verwendet eine Art Suspend to HDD. Viele Male hat es bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt. Irgendwann hat es dann doch mal ein Problem gegeben, da Windows den Dateisystemzugriff beim Herunterfahren nicht vollständig abgeschlossen hat und eben mehr auf die HDD "ausgelagert" hatte statt herunterzufahren. Windows hat daraufhin (indirekt) das Booten von Linux blockiert (Dateisystem nicht lesbar bei Multiboot).

Um Windows richtig herunterfahren zu lassen musst du in die Energieoptionen in Windows 8(.1) (oder erweiterte Energieoptionen) und da dann einen Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" entfernen.

//Edit: Ach du hast schon den Link gefunden 

Ansonsten solltest du nebenbei auch Secure Boot im UEFI deaktiveren, wenn nicht schon geschehen.


----------

